# HOLLY COW I THOUGHT CLIFF WAS CRAZY!!!!!!! This guy has him beat!



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 8, 2015)

I always start my lathe projects by hacking away at it with a hatchet. Don't you?
This is crazy while he is roughing in this log!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1629591770661297

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2015)

He's done that a time or two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Have you seen Cliffs monster hollow form where they duct taped him to a bar and strapped it to a fork lift so he could hollow it out from inside!?

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you seen Cliffs monster hollow form where they duct taped him to a bar and strapped it to a fork lift so he could hollow it out from inside!?



 I can't get that vision out of my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2015)

I think your title is misleading... That guy's cajones have no bearing on whether or not Cliff is crazy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you seen Cliffs monster hollow form where they duct taped him to a bar and strapped it to a fork lift so he could hollow it out from inside!?


that is too close to the truth to remember man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I think your title is misleading... That guy's cajones have no bearing on whether or not Cliff is crazy.


hey-watch out I resemble that remark

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 8, 2015)

H


Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I always start my lathe projects by hacking away at it with a hatchet. Don't you?
> This is crazy while he is roughing in this log!
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm now I see.....off to the barn


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks like a huge chess piece. Can't believe the rough turn. Chuck


----------



## frankp (Dec 9, 2015)

I get scared with little 3 inch pieces turning like that. I was amazed how fast he started off... you won't catch me doing that any time soon. Who am I kidding? You won't catch me doing that ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Dec 9, 2015)

I sure hope he is getting paid alot because that didn't look like fun at all. I could see him getting splattered to the wall.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 9, 2015)

pinky said:


> I sure hope he is getting paid alot because that didn't look like fun at all. I could see him getting splattered to the wall.


That is exactly what I thought when I first seen this. That looks kind of close in there. The problem is it wouldn't matter if he had a mile of space behind him, if that little twig comes out of that lath at him he is finished.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 9, 2015)

We always used a hand held electric planer or used the chainsaw on a Vega duplicator to round it, then we turned the speed up. That guy and his brother likely speak a language other than English....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> We always used a hand held electric planer or used the chainsaw on a Vega duplicator to round it, then we turned the speed up. That guy and his brother likely speak a language other than English....



I wood say they speak wood fairly well wooden u? After all cliffs name is @woodintyuuu which is shorter than woodintyuonesself which references the progress he has gone thru!!



Rodney

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## brown down (Dec 12, 2015)

hey where was his safety shield at?  I would want one of those suits those guys where defusing a bomb while turning that


----------

